# Puritan Valentine's Day Cards



## thbslawson (Feb 14, 2013)

Remember, it's just a joke


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 14, 2013)

Too much levity for the PB, methinks


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 14, 2013)

A friend of mine who has gone Catholic posted this on Facebook. I personally think it is hilarious, but I also think it is ironic that someone who was RC would poke fun at any one regarding guilt.


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 14, 2013)

The "roses" and 'forbidden' ones reflect that ignorance of our overall population as to who Puritans were.  Puritans I am sure loved beauty, including flowers, and probably grew them and cut them and enjoyed them like everyone else. 

Was dancing forbidden? I thought that was the fundamentalists.

As for the "starve in winter," it is one of the most beautiful statements of true love I have ever seen, and is currently my screen saver.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 14, 2013)

Pretty funny!


----------

